# The White House Guard



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

An old man walked up the security guard at the White House and spoke to the security guard -

"Excuse me, but I would like to speak with President Trump."

The guard replied, "I'm sorry sir, but Mr. Trump is no longer president."

"Okay, thank you." replied the old man and walked off.

The next day the man returned. "Excuse me, but I would like to speak with President Trump."

The guard replied, "I'm sorry sir, Mr. Trump is no longer president."

"Okay, thank you." replied the old man and walked off.

The next day the man returned, "Excuse me, but I would like to speak with President Trump."

The guard replied, "Sir, as I told you previously, Mr. Trump is no longer president. He won't be president tomorrow, the next day or any day after that. Why do you keep asking me the same question?"

"Well I just like hearing you say it." smiled the old man.

"I understand. You have a nice day sir," replied the guard. "I'll see you tomorrow!"


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

That's nice to hear :lol:


----------

